# Bigstick's 29 gallon



## bigstick120

Let me know what you think. It needed trimmed up in this photo, other then the heater across the back wall and needing trimmed what do you think of my setup


----------



## BryceM

I like it. Nice color in the reds. I think an odd # of renekii or placing them in a group would be more balanced.

Some people say that red looks better if it's off-center in the background but I think you get away with it here.


----------



## spcyamada

*Nice tank*

Looks like everything has started to fill in and there is healthy growth. I like the anubias, but the one on the left side is a little hard to see. What are the specifiations on this tank? Again, a very nice tank!


----------



## BryceM

Are those anubias or lobelia? Or some of each?


----------



## Bert H

I find the reinickii in the left side within the Blyxa too distracting. Otherwise, I really like it.


----------



## bigstick120

guaiac_boy said:


> Are those anubias or lobelia? Or some of each?


Some of each left and middle is anubias, right side beside the blyxa is lobelia. I am really loving that lobelia it is a beauty!


----------



## bigstick120

Bert H said:


> I find the reinickii in the left side within the Blyxa too distracting. Otherwise, I really like it.


Hey thanks, I just noticed that as well, maybe behind the blyxa and in front of the rotala it would look ok.

Thanks for the comments and help, keep it comming, this is my first try at an aquascape


----------



## jsenske

Awesome work- especially just being your first try. You have a knack for this. Keep it up!


----------



## bigstick120

Thanks Jeff, that means alot comming from you! I apperciate your work as well! Ill update this and you folks let me know what you think


----------



## bigstick120

Forgot I even started this thead! Here are some new shots. Let me know what you think, I have changed a few things since the last photo










Little different view


----------



## Catastrophi

wow, tank looks good. I think that ball of moss in the left hand corner looks kinda out of place.


----------



## Jdinh04

Very nice growth with DIY CO2, the HC is looking great as well! I'm loving the color the Limnophilia aromatica is giving!!! keep up the good work!


----------



## bigstick120

Thanks, the moss is just there for the shrimp to hang out in, I could move it back a little, funny how you dont really notice those things, thats why I posted!, John I have pressurized CO2, I DIYed for about a month


----------



## John N.

Very nice! This is the first I've seen this thread. That's a bouquet of color. Can you share your other tank specs, lighting, fertilization for others who are interested?

-John N.


----------



## xcooperx

This is the Spec of Big stick tank:
65 watt PC for 10 hrs
30" T-5 36 watts across the back for 8 hours in the middle.
Pressurized CO2 cranking at 30+ppm
Dry ferts, modified EI, I dont like dosing as high as EI and rely on the plant to tell me what I need.
Flourish 2-3ml every other day Flourish Iron 1-2 ml on the same days.
Filstar XP1
Addition powerhead for added flow- I like to see the Cyperus helferi flowing in the current!

That tank john is my inspiration on my first aquascape, thats the one i told you that has a coralife 65watts and can grow L. Aromitaca but now i think he add a T-5 bulb because his plants are leaning at the center. Hope to have a tank like that someday. Your 29 gal. tank john and this tank is the best 29 gallon i ever see, Job well done Guys!!!


----------



## Tankman

Cyperus helferi and the Pogostemon Helferi looks very nice! I love how the former looks like it "sways" in the current. The scape has been improved since the first photo ;-)

Perhaps a bit more taller grass plants like Cyperus helferi or some Vals will add more variety to the right background? Not that they're looking bad now, they look nice already ;-)

Do keep up the good work.


----------



## Bert H

It's a beaut! Nicely done. :thumbsup:


----------



## AaronT

Looking good man. Kris didn't lie...it's time for a meeting at your place someday.


----------



## bigstick120

Thanks folks! Thanks cooper for posting the specs.
There is a powerhead behind the Cyperus helferi that causes that look, that was my intention.
Aaron, Ill have a meeting here sometime


----------



## the used

Looks Great!


----------



## bigstick120

A few changes, took out a few stems of Limnophila aromatica, and slide the narrow leaf stellatus to the right a little and put some rotala mac. green in the back left corner. Thined out the downoi, Cyperus helferi, and thats about it. Picked up a few bee shrimp a few weeks ago at my LFS.









Also my Eriocaulon cinereum has been flowering/gone to seed for at least 2 months, I was hoping that I would have many more plants soon but that dosent seem to be the case, any info or insight into this plant, anything that I need to do?









And a crappy photo of the bee shrimp


----------



## Steven_Chong

Really nice plants man


----------



## fredyk

I would grow the EC in lower light to avoid flowering and promote plant division. Nice looking plants.
Mark


----------



## redstrat

your plants look incredibly healthy!!


----------



## bigstick120

Thanks alot folks!!! Lowering the light really isnt an option for me mark, then the HC wont grow as fast/well as it does now.


----------



## lildark185

Great tank! Just wondering, what's the red plant in the back and what are your specs?


----------



## xcooperx

Spec of the tank is on the second page, big stick what is the plant on the left tank, the one that looks like L. Aromatica, and is that a L. "Cuba" on the right side? All plants are growing well, i want to have that downoi, maybe i'll get for the next you sale some of them


----------



## bigstick120

The one to the left of the aromatica is Pogo. stellatus, and yes that is Cuba on the right. Thanks for the comments


----------



## AaronT

Looking good Jeff. No wonder it's the GWAPA featured tank.


----------



## Avi

Hey...terrific improvement IMO.


----------



## krisw

I'm a few months late, but I finally came across this thread. The plants look incredibly healthy in here! I'm still amazed at how clear your tanks look when I see them in person. I think they might be the clearest water in GWAPA. All that said, my only suggestion would be the same one that Ghazanfar gave me on my latest 75G picture: Use plants with leaf sizes more suited to the size of the tank. I think your success at growing these plants, might have made them outgrow the aquascape. Between that last picture and this one, the aromatica looks huge!

All in all, hats off to growing a fine looking tank!


----------



## fredyk

This is where it's at, Kris!!!
There's a lot of information, LOTS OF AQUASCAPES, misc. goodies, including user galleries.
shameless plug
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/gallery/browseimages.php?c=15&userid=723
Mark


----------



## BSS

Wow! Sweet tank. I love the look of that Ericuloan (sp?) plant...even with the punk, spiked flowering thing going on  . Great textures and differing colors. My kinda tank!


----------



## cs_gardener

Nice looking tank, very lush and healthy.


----------



## bigstick120

Thanks for the complements and suggestion! I am gald that you folks enjoy the tank. Kris I get what you are saying and I tried to do that. I at one time had hemigraphlas(sp?) Trian in the right corner where the Cuba is and it looked like total crap! The leaves are huge and just didnt look right at all. The aromatica has a fairly small leaf and one of my favorite plants so it is staying for sure! Any suggestion on what plant I can maybe replace it with? 
The Eriocaulon cinereum is still flowering and still shows no sign of spliting, kinda sucks as I would really like more of this in the scape.


----------



## xcooperx

my favorite plant on your scape is the P. Stellatus they grow towards the surface, thats Broad leaf right?


----------



## bigstick120

xcooperx said:


> my favorite plant on your scape is the P. Stellatus they grow towards the surface, thats Broad leaf right?


No, its the regular version


----------



## krisw

> The aromatica has a fairly small leaf and one of my favorite plants so it is staying for sure!


Well, I agree that aromatica is one of my favorite plants too. Honestly, it might just be the trimming in the latest picture. The previously pictures make it look more at home.



> Any suggestion on what plant I can maybe replace it with?


But as far as a suggestion to replace the l. cuba, what about a rotala species, or something like didiplis diandra? I think the didiplis diandra would complement the stellatus rather nicely.

Of course, none of this should contradict the fact that it's a nice looking tank as is. And admittedly, I'm a bit hypocritical in that my developing scape in the 40G has both aromatica and l. cuba in it!


----------



## Stargazer53

Wow....the colors that you have in that tank is magnificent. Just a great blend of plants and the rasboras and tetras....they just all fit in so well together....almost like their all harmonizing together. Great work.


----------



## bigstick120

Update! Few changes not many though, more Rotala Mac. Green in the left corner, got a new camera so I have been taking a few photos. Canon Rebel XTi, I have lots to learn to hang with some of the folks around here! Hopefully Santa will bring me a macro lens, Im thinking Canon 100mm or a Sigma 105, I'll be happy with whatever Santa brings!










Playing with my new toy









Picked these guys up today! I got 6, I have bees in this tank as well so we'll see how that works out. These were a STEAL so I couldn't pass them up! I was holding the bag so I got some camera shake.


----------



## jassar

Nice tank! and I love those shrimps!

-Jassar


----------



## apistaeasy

I like your tank in this picture the most. It has a more natural look to it. Your most recent picture looks a little too manicured to me

I suppose the only real difference is that the most recent picture is after a trim...although there are some plants that don't seem to be there anymore.


bigstick120 said:


>


----------



## bigstick120

Yeah it grew in some more, the rotala in the right corner filled in a bit. Thanks for the comment


----------



## JJman

Awesome tank! Very nice colors, very nice layout. I'd really love to see the stem plants at the back grow taller and cover up the equipment to give it a more lush, natural look. Regarding to your Eriocaulon cinereum, mine does the same thing, but after a while, the flower stalks just rot away but at the same time, tons of smaller plants shoot out from the bottom. When that happens, I just uproot the plant (massive root ball by the way) and use a razor blade to separate out the plantlets. Good luck!


----------



## ir0n_ma1den

I think I am bring back what looks to be a dead thread, but I love your tank!! I have 2x 28 gallon tanks just sitting around, so I might loosly base one of my tanks on your layout. I noticed that you live in the NoVA/DC/MD area... me too! where do you get your plants, shrimp, fish etc. everything looks so good! I frequent the Centreville Aquarium and any of the Petsmarts. You got talent, Keep it up!


----------



## bigstick120

Well thank you! I always forget about journals, Ill update it soon! You need to check out GWAPA, look at my sig, we have a meeting this weekend in VA! Most of my plants come from there, ppl one this forum. The shrimp I got at Aquarium center


----------



## bigstick120

Time for an update! I had thought about submitting one for the ADA contest, not that I would win, just mainly out of curiosity then anything, but my recent wedding really put a dent in time for tank stuff. I was trying to see if I could get all the plants to look their best all at one time, something that I have never really tried to do before. I almost got there! HC needs to fill in as well as the Pogostemon yatabeanus to the left of the Limnophila aromatica, also needs to fill in a little. Other then that I am fairly pleased with this tank. The Eriocaulon cinereum is seeding like crazy, I love this plant except when it does this. You can see it in the photos. I have had pretty much the same scape for about a year and a half, I think this summer I will redo the tank. Anyhow let me know what you think









EC seeding









Ludwigia arcuata









Rotala sp. Mini


----------



## UG Dude!

I love the tank! Especially like the mini Rotala... I Cannot find it in the Uk anywhere (if anyone knows of a supplier I would love to know).


----------



## mlawson

UG Dude! said:


> I love the tank! Especially like the mini Rotala... I Cannot find it in the Uk anywhere (if anyone knows of a supplier I would love to know).


Ditto, where can you get this Rotala?

Incredible tank, just stunning...


----------



## Leonard

Rotala looks so emersed, reallt cool! I've neither ever seen it before.


----------



## bigstick120

Thank you for the comments! The rotala is cool for sure! Hope you are able to find a source over there.


----------



## krisw

Looks slick! I like how the plant combination seems to be slightly different than most other tanks you see, so it looks very unique, especially with the spikiness from the EC, downoi, and rotala mini. If I could change anything, I'd probably think about moving the aromatic to a different tank, replacing it with a smaller leaf'd plant that better matches the rest of the plants in this tank. Plus, that would allow you to trim more to a bush, getting rid of the dark spot immediately above the downoi. Oh, and the photos look great, btw!


----------



## bigstick120

This shot is maybe a month old, still looks the same though


----------



## vtchica

your tank is absolutely stunning!


----------



## messy_da_legend

Very, Very nice

Tom


----------



## Leonard

Very beautiful!!
Lots of rare plats too, that's always fun  I'we triedthe Eriocaulon (not right spelling I belive) and it's really hard! It doesn't survive under water in my tanks :S Nice you'we made it!


----------



## bigstick120

Thank you all, comments appreciated


----------



## jARDINI

Leonard said:


> Rotala looks so emersed, reallt cool! I've neither ever seen it before.


the guys at my lfs have this in a show tank. they wont sell it to me i cant find this anywhere


----------



## Chuppy

LOL congrats stick! you're sept. TOTM... very pleasing tank you got there... no wonder!


----------



## Jessie

Congrats on TOTM! You definitely deserve it -- your tank is lush, vibrant and very healthy.


----------



## bigstick120

Thank you! Im happy to be able to share it with you all


----------



## krisw

Look at you. Nice TOTM.  Just wait until the 55G pics go online!


----------



## ir0n_ma1den

updates?


----------



## Tex Gal

That is really pretty!! I have been struggling with Downoi. Your's looks so good - I'm jealous!!!:mrgreen:


----------



## bigstick120

I redid this tank a few weeks ago, when in fills in Ill post an update.


----------



## helgymatt

Any new pics yet???


----------



## bigstick120

It should be ready soon!


----------



## bigstick120

This is a photo taken around 1-20 so a bit has changed 









Blyxa auberti is now in the back left corner. Though I think Im going to take it out and just continue the Rotala green into the corner.

Im considering replacing the aromatica with something else, as well as the Pogo. yatabeanus.

Also not real sure how I feel about the anubias nana running through the middle, I think Im either going to continue with HC through there or replace with anubias petite


----------



## bigstick120

Updated photo with most of the plants filled in


----------



## CmLaracy

looks lovely, very healthy everything. good work


----------



## djarmstrong

Amazing !


----------



## thefishmanlives

what brand is hte t5 fixture your using? how about hte pc?


----------



## starsunmoon

awsome, i am tryiong to do some aquascaping my self!!! I see these bring me great inspration, I have to start my journals!!! I LOVE THIS TANK !!! I love the downi, I want some sooo bad !!! congrats on your wedding !!! hey have fun, live, love laugh !!! and watch your fish !!! take care, awsome latout !!!


----------



## bigstick120

Thanks everyone!

The lights I am using are Coralife brand


----------



## Revernance

This is the longest that I've looked at a tank.


----------



## thefishmanlives

bigstick120 said:


> Thanks everyone!
> 
> The lights I am using are Coralife brand


your telling me your getting your aromatica that pink from one of those coralife regular t5 18x2 $40 fixtures with one poor narrow ass reflector? I got my coralife 65x2 PC positioned right over mine and its not that pink. Im thinking about trying one of those for the back of my tank (Stems) and moving the 65x2 PC over the foreground.


----------



## Shurik

What a nice tank! 

I do have L. Aromatica in two tanks with kinda low-mid T5 HO light and it is really pink-red. 
Hmmmm...


----------



## AaronT

thefishmanlives said:


> your telling me your getting your aromatica that pink from one of those coralife regular t5 18x2 $40 fixtures with one poor narrow ass reflector? I got my coralife 65x2 PC positioned right over mine and its not that pink. Im thinking about trying one of those for the back of my tank (Stems) and moving the 65x2 PC over the foreground.


Brighter and brighter lights will never bring out the reds in aromatica unless you keep the nitrates low, like around 5 ppm. It's a bit of a tricky balance so as not to let them bottom out completely.


----------



## jazzlvr123

AaronT said:


> Brighter and brighter lights will never bring out the reds in aromatica unless you keep the nitrates low, like around 5 ppm. It's a bit of a tricky balance so as not to let them bottom out completely.


i agree very high light and nitrates always brought out the bronzeish color of my aromatica i think low nitrates is the hey


----------



## bigstick120

thefishmanlives said:


> your telling me your getting your aromatica that pink from one of those coralife regular t5 18x2 $40 fixtures with one poor narrow ass reflector? I got my coralife 65x2 PC positioned right over mine and its not that pink. Im thinking about trying one of those for the back of my tank (Stems) and moving the 65x2 PC over the foreground.


I also have a 65 watt PC over the tank as well. If you look back a few pics you can see it more green, showing that NO3 was much higher. Lower NO3, and a little of my secret recipe brings out the reds :heh:


----------



## thefishmanlives

Thanks guys. I have a plant setup equivalant or a little less then your setup in terms of plant mass. Ive been dosing 1/8 tsp of KNO3 EOD. N test usually reads about 10 maybe a bit more on N. Should I go lower with my N dosing? I also dose about 3 ml Flourish + 1 ml Kent Fe Iron EOD. I dose 1/8 tsp Potassium sulfate, a hair more then a rice grain of Monop. Phosphate (P) EOD on teh same day as the N and add 1/2 tsp of Mag Sulfate and 1/2 tsp CaCl2 on water change day (40% water change weekly). Co2 is 30ppm+ with drop checker. Lighting is Coralife knockoff fixture 65x2 with GE 9325 bulbs sitting right on tank (no lights or glass top) directly over rear of tank (where my Aromatica and stems are) and an All Glass 20x2 regular flourescent double strip light over the front over tank (mid/foreground). My aromatica has pink undersides but seemed pinker at one point. I keep thinking I need more light to get redder plants in my situation here, am consiering a catalina 24x4 t5ho fixture with indivdual reflectors in place of what I got. Think this is a light issue? All my plants grow healthy, Im just interested in getting redder reds and pinker pinks.


----------



## thefishmanlives

bigstick120 said:


> I also have a 65 watt PC over the tank as well. If you look back a few pics you can see it more green, showing that NO3 was much higher. Lower NO3, and a little of my secret recipe brings out the reds :heh:


whats your secret recipe?!? :mrgreen: And I noticed when it was greener. Thought maybe you changed out lights or something. What are you dosing in terms of N? Very curious here.


----------



## skewlboy

what's on the rock bottom left of your tank?


----------



## bigstick120

thefishmanlives said:


> whats your secret recipe?!? :mrgreen: And I noticed when it was greener. Thought maybe you changed out lights or something. What are you dosing in terms of N? Very curious here.


Nothing secret, dosing is about 1/2 t a week or so.


----------



## bigstick120

skewlboy said:


> what's on the rock bottom left of your tank?


Fissidens fontanus


----------



## thefishmanlives

so im dosing about 3/8 of a tsp a week in my tank and I have less bio mass. I should probly drop it to about 1/4tsp a week to get redder reds.



thefishmanlives said:


> Thanks guys. I have a plant setup equivalant or a little less then your setup in terms of plant mass. Ive been dosing 1/8 tsp of KNO3 EOD. N test usually reads about 10 maybe a bit more on N. Should I go lower with my N dosing? I also dose about 3 ml Flourish + 1 ml Kent Fe Iron EOD. I dose 1/8 tsp Potassium sulfate, a hair more then a rice grain of Monop. Phosphate (P) EOD on teh same day as the N and add 1/2 tsp of Mag Sulfate and 1/2 tsp CaCl2 on water change day (40% water change weekly). Co2 is 30ppm+ with drop checker. Lighting is Coralife knockoff fixture 65x2 with GE 9325 bulbs sitting right on tank (no lights or glass top) directly over rear of tank (where my Aromatica and stems are) and an All Glass 20x2 regular flourescent double strip light over the front over tank (mid/foreground). My aromatica has pink undersides but seemed pinker at one point. I keep thinking I need more light to get redder plants in my situation here, am consiering a catalina 24x4 t5ho fixture with indivdual reflectors in place of what I got. Think this is a light issue? All my plants grow healthy, Im just interested in getting redder reds and pinker pinks.


----------



## Shurik

Me again, with my funny newbie’s experience of plant keeping. 

I just checked my nitrates and it come up as 0 on API test. It may not be an accurate reading though. Can anyone suggest better test? I am not dosing anything as of yet. Also I was wondering if reds on my L. Aromatica have something to do with the AaronT’s method of mineralizing the soil. (Many thanks for all your help!)
:wave:


----------



## AaronT

Shurik said:


> Me again, with my funny newbie's experience of plant keeping.
> 
> I just checked my nitrates and it come up as 0 on API test. It may not be an accurate reading though. Can anyone suggest better test? I am not dosing anything as of yet. Also I was wondering if reds on my L. Aromatica have something to do with the AaronT's method of mineralizing the soil. (Many thanks for all your help!)
> :wave:


Your test kit is probably working just fine. There aren't usually many nitrates in the water column when using the mineralized soil method because you don't need to dose them and the plants use them up. Plants can uptake nutrients from their roots and / or from the water column. In your case they are feeding from the nitrogen in the soil. The lack of nitrate in your water column is certainly the reason you are seeing such vibrant reds in your aromatica.


----------



## bigstick120

Shurik said:


> Me again, with my funny newbie's experience of plant keeping.
> 
> I just checked my nitrates and it come up as 0 on API test. It may not be an accurate reading though. Can anyone suggest better test? I am not dosing anything as of yet. Also I was wondering if reds on my L. Aromatica have something to do with the AaronT's method of mineralizing the soil. (Many thanks for all your help!)
> :wave:


Aaron is correct, your water column is very lean on ferts. That is the point of the soil, very little dosing.

If you are still looking for a better test kit check out Lamotte.


----------



## helgymatt

Looks great once again!


----------



## inareverie85

Any updates? I must see your tank, as the plants I've gotten from you have always been so lovely!


----------



## bigstick120

Nothing new, still have the same scape


----------



## inareverie85

I see I see


----------



## piscesismyname

very very nice


----------



## bigstick120

Here is an update









Need some rotala mac. green to fill in the back left corner. Think I am going to redo this tank soon. Im open to suggestions


----------



## krisw

Looks really good man! If I had to be picky, I'd trim out those 2-3 stems on the left side. Spotless as usual!


----------



## Tex Gal

Love your tank - as always! Love the fissidens on the floor!! Love the downoi and the lobelia!! ok ok... love everything!


----------



## waterfaller1

Fabulous!


----------



## Erirku

How do you get your downoi to get so big? Mines always stay tiny!


----------



## bigstick120

Thanks everyone, not special with the downoi, just give it what ever other plant needs/


----------



## Tex Gal

bigstick120 said:


> Thanks everyone, not special with the downoi, just give it what ever other plant needs/


That's easy for you to say. I finally, on my 5th try have it growing in my 10g tank. All other plants are doing well. Downoi I find very difficult. When it comes to downoi, I wish I were you!


----------



## BryceM

R. mac 'green' would look great in the back right. The arcuata in front would provide a nice contrast.


----------



## houseofcards

Looks greats!


----------



## dawntwister

Love the new escaping. Please tell, what plants are you growing?


----------



## Lars

Hello,
Could you tell me please witch plant this is?







[/URL][/IMG]
Greetings
Lars


----------



## AaronT

Lars - I believe that is Rotala rotundifolia 'Green Needle Leaf'.


----------



## Robert Hudson

There is no doubt Jeff that you grow some of the most healthy looking plants of anybody in this forum. In the begining of this thread your aquascaping skills definetly were *not* at the same level as your growing skills. All your plants basically looked like they were going in a straight line across the tank.

Then you started breaking them up in more recognizable groups, and progressively it got better and more interesting looking. Your last picture you posted shows a lot of detail. The groups are well defined and compliment each other. It looks neat and tidy, but natural. The moss and the work around it is a nice touch. Its amazing to see the sharp contrast from your first picture to this one. Did you have some kind of epiphany? I find it engaging and attractive. Whatever creative pill you took, you should put it in a bottle and sell it.


----------



## bigstick120

Bingo Aaron!

Robert, thank you! When I started I knew nothing about aquascaping. Pretty much just growing plants I liked. I agree, I have come a long way, with much more to do as well. I see some thanks around and in my club that i truly envy.
I just read these forums, looked at photos and developed a style of my own. If it werent for my limited number of tanks and collectoritus I think I could have some pretty solid tanks. In time I guess, I will learn more and develop even more as an aquascaper.


----------



## Lars

Thanks Aaron.
I`ve never seen this plant before and i love it.
But where can i get it?


----------



## ingg

Tex Gal said:


> That's easy for you to say. I finally, on my 5th try have it growing in my 10g tank. All other plants are doing well. Downoi I find very difficult. When it comes to downoi, I wish I were you!


Sort of a hit or miss plant for me on newly planted, too.

Took me 3 tries, now have fields of the stuff growing out after it finally took hold.


----------



## ir0n_ma1den

is this tank alive?


----------



## Vadimshevchuk

i wish my 29 gallon looke like yours. i only use 65w


----------



## hydrophyte

Here is I think the last picture again.



bigstick120 said:


> s


What a gorgeous tank! The plants look really happy.


----------



## 954baby

very nice!


----------



## I-Ruehl

You tank is beautiful


----------



## Vadimshevchuk

Is this tank still alive?


----------



## bigstick120

Its still alive! Not much of a scape right now. I may take a photo of it someday!


----------



## Vadimshevchuk

Glad to hear that.


----------



## AguaVerde

Looking forward to the pic. Nice tank


----------



## bigstick120

Figured I should add a photo since you guys have been asking for about a year! I wanted the left side to be fill, but after looking at it Im not sure how I feel.


----------



## foofooree

That's the most perfectly sculpted fissidens I've ever seen haha. 
Awesome tank- very well groomed and maintained.


----------



## Newt

You've done it again BigStick120.
Another fantastic scape in a limited space 29.
Just super!


----------



## Vadimshevchuk

tank still looks great!


----------



## krisw

Looking great Jeff! Nice photo of it too!


----------



## khanzer22

Inspring scape, indeed! Wish I could also scape like you with limited space... I guess I was just spoiled by starting my first 'official' planted tank in a large tank ...


----------



## f1ea

Wow! your plants are so perfect they don't even look real 
:clap2:


----------



## bigstick120

Thanks guys, appreciate it.


----------



## Daniil

:hail:Beautiful tank and grate choice of fish.


----------



## wet

Very beautiful. A very well tended garden and I love how fun it is to poke around the picture and my impression that the tank looks so super deep.

If you're still thinking about the left, it's easy to imagine Blyxa aubertii away from the far left side back there. If you can keep it as under control as you do the B. japonica it might help with the slope plus get it looking even deeper vs the japonica on the right?

I'd love to see what you do as you think about the tank. Are you thinking about thinning out the left entirely? You're a much better scaper than I but fwiw I'm not feeling the rock in the left foreground. I do totally dig the (Fissidens?) mounds in shade in front of the Rotalas and want more! More!


----------



## ricoishere

Bigstick, 
tank looks great!


----------



## doubleott05

any updates?


----------

